

Results of the Greplin Programming Challenge - rwalker
http://tech.blog.greplin.com/results-of-the-greplin-programming-challenge

======
thecoffman
Thanks for the recap, I enjoyed solving this when it came out! I'd be
interested in some more numbers if you're willing to publish them. How many
people completed each level, how many people attempted it. How much email
correspondence you received from people who completed the entire thing, etc
etc.

------
chrisaycock
I'll echo the thanks. It was fun contest; I wish there were more programming
challenges as they force me to think about something that isn't work-related.
Usually I have to stick to Stack Overflow for that, though.

------
mdwrigh2
Thanks again Greplin for putting this on! Like other people said, I had a
blast doing this on a Friday night, and definitely would love to do it again
(even without the possibility of a job :) ).

